# Constipated, or seriously ill? ASAP, please.



## Bella

I will admit, I haven't held all of my mice every day. Things have been busy. So I glance at them, feed and water them, and that's that. Today I took the time to pick up each of the "kids" and check them over.

My male PEW is either constipated (and what -has- come out as caked on/stained) or he has something much more serious going on. I was shocked.

I scrubbed his hind end the best I could with q-tips, but this picture is taken afterwards. Obviously, still bad.

What do I do?!


----------



## SarahC

my experience.Constipated.Reason unknown.Solution,cotton bud dipped in cooled boiled water to remove the hard poo crust twice a day.Result,lots of yellow poo released from behind the hard crust,result =relief.


----------



## Bella

Great big thank you!


----------



## Bella

Oh, shoot.

I gave him a pretty decent scrubbing back there. His anus looked slightly... enlarged? I guess that would be the best way to describe it. And clearly there was poop inside. I gave the area a gentle squeeze and it came out. So I kept doing that until it seemed to bother him. At that point, I scrubbed a bit more.

Now that its cleaner, I can see blood within the hole. And I'm beginning to think that the big black chunk is actually a tumor, not feces.

Do you think I should give him a few days, with the cleaning, and see if it goes away, or is it better to euthanize before it becomes painful?


----------



## Rhasputin

Sounds like a plan, bella. Try for a day or two, and see what it looks like, and if it seems bleak, euthanasia is the best option.


----------



## Bella

One more update - I'm really concerned that the large lump that I thought was a tumor, might be a pocket filled with his waste. He smells horrible. I sat and watched him for a while in an empty bin. He poops a bit, but it doesn't actually detach. Is it possible that the constipation might have been so severe that his anus tore, and the feces are now being redirected into that tear and just building up?


----------



## evansrabbitranch

I'm afraid it is possible, but I could not say for sure that is what has happened. If he smells so bad you may consider euthanizing as you mentioned. I do not think he will recover without surgery if there is a tear in his rectum. Poor guy 

What can be done to limit the chances of constipation occuring?


----------



## SarahC

It doesn't sound hopeful.I have had a few mice over the years with a scabby anus and spoke to others that have.It seems to always start around the time the eyes open.Just a small crust.I don't know whether it's the mother not doing a good clean up or if there is an underlying problem.It's vital to keep removing the crust and cleaning it up and gently squeezing the poo out.If you catch it early the poo is just yellow liquid from milk drinking.I've noticed that a percentage of them don't go on to make robust adults either.


----------



## Kallan

Bella said:


> Is it possible that the constipation might have been so severe that his anus tore, and the feces are now being redirected into that tear and just building up?


Very good definition of a rectal tear, and unfortunately all too common


----------



## racingmouse

Hi Bella. This is my first post here in reply to a question. If his rear end looks like that even after it`s been cleaned up, he could have an infection. Maybe that`s where the smell is coming from? Perhaps your vet could prescribe him a course of baytril for a week and feed him some bran flakes or actual bran. This always loosens the stools of my mice, which is why I only give it as a treat now and then.

It`s hard to tell from your photo what`s actually going on, but I would definately have your vet have a peek at that and then you will know if he does have a bigger issue, or whether it`s something curable. I would`nt euthanase him until you know it`s warranted. It could just be an anal infection or impaction.


----------



## Bella

Thank you for everyone's replies. I actually euthanized him this morning. It was evident that his anus was tore. And after he was gone I took a closer look at it - it was very, very pussy and gross underneath that lump. Major infection that might not have even been fixable with antibiotics.


----------



## geordiesmice

Im sorry bella it was for the best then as he must of been in pain.


----------



## evansrabbitranch

I'm very sorry for your loss, but comphort yourself knowing you gave him the best care you could.


----------

